# 185 help



## hawkrooster (Dec 8, 2008)

I am back with another question. I have a 185 I am working on. When I purchased it, it would not start. I observed the engine had no spark. I put another ignition coil on and the mower started. I had to pour a little gas into the carb since it hasn't ran in a long time. I drove it outside and loaded it up. Once I got it home, it would not start again. I removed the cover and began looking. I noticed the white wire from the coil to the ignitor was exposed. I taped it up and still no spark. I made sure the coil was "gapped" at .3 mm. I have a manual, and it said the magnetic force should draw the coil to the flywheel when gapping. I observed no magnetic force. Where do I go now. Is there a chance the used coil is bad? Please help me again.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i use a business card to gap in this situation. it has been proven effective. IF there is no magnetic force, then you must not be putting the coil against the magnets built into the flywheel. It is easy to see where the magnets are located on the wheel.


----------

